# Noob question, Linux v FreeBSD



## XDroidie626 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello there!

I come from Linux and am looking at _Free_BSD for a bit of fun, but I know hardly anything about it. I know it is an actual operating system over a kernel etc, but what can I do on _Free_BSD? I am a gamer, is _Free_BSD able to use *S*team natively? Also what are good comparisons and differences between the two operating systems? I understand this may have been asked many times before but I am unsure for my personal needs.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Noob question, Linux v BSD for someone who has never use*



			
				XDroidie626 said:
			
		

> Okay so I come from Linux and am looking at FreeBSD for a bit of fun, but I know hardly anything about it. I know its an actual is over a kernel etc, but what can I do on FreeBSD?


viewtopic.php?&t=9294


> I am a gamer also I like to play games is FreeBSD able to use steam native?


There has been some success I think, viewtopic.php?&t=35587 and viewtopic.php?&t=40691



> Also what are good comparisons and differences between the two OS?
> I understand this may have been asked many times before but I am unsure for my personal needs.


Read the first link, I think it will answer most, if not all, of your questions.


----------



## nestux (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Noob question, Linux v BSD for someone who has never use*

Hello and welcome,

You really have to read this post:

https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9294

You will find a lot of information there. Would help if you read the FreeBSD Handbook also:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/

After read that, if you have an specific question about some topic then ask.


----------



## Juanitou (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Noob question, Linux v BSD for someone who has never use*

Hi! I think this up-to-date (but more advanced) article is not cited in previous links: FreeBSD Quickstart Guide for Linux® Users


----------



## scottro (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Noob question, Linux v BSD for someone who has never use*

Yeah, I have to agree.  Many of the links at https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9294 are outdated, and at least one has vanished, whereas Dru has updated the last link pretty recently.
I don't know about games.  FreeBSD takes more effort and reading to use as a desktop than does Linux.  (I should add that due to some hardware that I have, I have to build xorg-server from ports, rather than packages, meaning that it will take me awhile to install X.   Depending upon your hardware, it might only take a few minutes.)

Hardware support lags behind Linux, especially for desktop type things, such as individual wireless cards. 

One nice thing that is often lacking in Linux, is a centralized source of issues when updating.  For example, if you want to upgrade a particular package or port, you can look at /usr/ports/UPDATING and see if there are any known issues with said port, whereas in Linux, it's often a matter of being told, after an upgrade breaks your system, Oh, you should have looked at Z when you'd already looked at X and Y.   

A lot depends upon what sort of Linux you're used to, as well. If you've always installed the standard desktop Ubuntu and seldom used a command line, you might be a bit lost, whereas if you're an old Gentoo hand, a lot of it will be familiar. 

No doubt, you'll run into surprises, no matter how much you read first.  I do think the link cited by @Juanitou is probably going to give you the best quick overview.


----------



## Oko (Feb 15, 2014)

XDroidie626 said:
			
		

> Hello there!
> 
> I come from Linux and am looking at _Free_BSD for a bit of fun,
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



If your concept of fun includes reading 500 pages technical manual welcome on-board :beer 
However the same could be written for any serious Linux distro (RedHat, Suse, Debian) or even a hobby project like Slackware.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 15, 2014)

Oko said:
			
		

> If your concept of fun includes reading 500 pages technical manual welcome on-board :beer


Yeah. Linux is just like Windows. And even has the same kind of members.


----------

